# i need help!



## abmish384 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am trying to purchase a replacement filter wrench for a Whirlpool model #WHCF-DWHV. The one that came with my system has broken and I have been unable to locate a replacement. Do you carry this part?

water filter


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

Make one !!!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Try a strap wrench.
Should work OK and then you can use it for other things.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Why does your link point to ridgidforum.com?

That looks like a standard canister type.

I'd suggest using a strap wrench.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to give a +3 to the strap wrench- we broke our plastic wrench and we just used the strap wrench and it worked great...
But You do know that Frigidaire will sell ya another one.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

AP110 Aqua-Pure Whole House Filter Replacement Cartridge - Only $7.99 - DiscountFilterStore.com

http://www.water-filters-purifiers-softeners.com/a/ppf/id/1286/pt/Methods+of+Water+Purification+WHCF-DWHV/shopexdNew.asp

I'll keep that up there just in case you want to look through it. I thought you meant just the filters. Woops, sorry


----------

